# un mal pour un bien



## lala02

Buongiorno a tutti,
Vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi può aiutare! Non riesco a tradurre in italiano l'espressione francese "un mal pour un bien".
Vi ringrazio


----------



## Valpolicello

Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere


----------



## matoupaschat

lala02 said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi può aiutare! Non riesco a tradurre in italiano l'espressione francese "un mal pour un bien".
> Vi ringrazio


Dans quel sens ? Il faudrait plus de contexte. Dans ton cas, ce que Valpolicello propose est peut-être juste, peut-être non, cela dépend...


----------



## lala02

Cela a provoqué des souffrances mais finalement c'est mieux ainsi


----------



## matoupaschat

Alors, la proposition de Valpolicello convient, mais aussi "un male a fin di bene". Cela dépend toujours de la phrase *exacte* dans laquelle tu voudrais l'insérer . À toi de savoir !


----------



## sà85

Moi je dirais que la deuxième proposition est la meilleure, celle de Matoupaschat. Le contexte est à mon avis la phrase finale de l'oeuvre de Ludovico Ariosto "L'orlando furioso" (le roland furieux en français), n'est pas?
=)


----------



## lala02

Merci beaucoiup à vous 3 et merci à sà85 car je ne savais pas lequel choisir. Merci beaucoup


----------

